
Teller Reveals His Secrets - jasim
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/teller-reveals-his-secrets-100744801/
======
jasim
> 2\. Make the secret a lot more trouble than the trick seems worth. You will
> be fooled by a trick if it involves more time, money and practice than you
> (or any other sane onlooker) would be willing to invest.

Universal advice pretty much.

This link was shared by Prof. Shriram Krishnamurthi in his talk "Curriculum
Design as an Engineering Problem" at EPFL.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM_E2IwlprY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM_E2IwlprY).
People who're interested in questions like what is a good first programming
language, how to teach programming effectively, and how to be better
programmers ourselves, will find many practical insights in his talk.

------
olooney
> If you are given a choice, you believe you have acted freely.

This works really well on kids. "Would you like to brush your teeth with the
red toothbrush or the blue toothbrush?"

------
vixen99
Oh, that Teller! I thought it was Edward with so-far unrevealed manuscripts.

